# vancouver?



## jennybrown (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi guys wondered if any one can help I am desperatly looking for a job for me and my husband in Vancouver I am a Canadian Citizen and so should not be a problem moving but would really like to get a job offer first if poss.

We Tried the Canada Expo thing but it was useless and got no help at all.

Does any one have any contacts for a Electrician or a Hotel Receptionist we would prefer to live in Vancouver but it is not essential just want to get over there like now!

Hope to hear from someone 

Thank you


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome Jenny,
Everyone seems to be looking for jobs at the moment.  
Can't help you with any contacts, but some ideas for networking. You could try reading the online versions of the Vancouver newspapers, and contacting local trade associations for contacts. The trade associations may list members thus giving you a list of potential employers. Make sure you resume is Canadianised. Go onto YellowPages.ca™ - Canada’s Leading Business Directory Brand, Yellow Pages™ and contact companies. Make use of social netowrk sites to make friends and network, that always seems to be the most effective way to get a job, not what you know but who!!
Hope that helps Louise


----------



## jennybrown (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Louise,

Thank you that is very helpful will get on to it !!


----------

